# Dancing Gorillas



## Michael. (May 20, 2014)

.


Angelina with the dancing Gorillas



.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWZ8Aq8er44&feature=player_embedded

.​


----------



## kcvet (May 20, 2014)

good with weapons to


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Would you believe "Texting Gorilla"?


----------



## kcvet (May 20, 2014)

I still wanna trunk monkey


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Fun, fun, fun!
View attachment 6829


----------

